# Picked up plants from the Toronto Orchid Show



## Cat (Feb 14, 2015)

Today me and some friends visited the Southern Ontario Orchid Society show. These are the plants I took home.

*Paph. Angel Hair* (St. Swithhin x Sanderianum) 




*Paph. Spiderman* (Michael Koopowitz x Adductum) 




*Paph. St. Swithin* (Philippinense x Rothschildianum)




*Paph. Prince Edward of york x Sanderianum*




*Paph. Spiderman x Paph. Sanderianum* - This one is a good size. Bloom in maybe a year.




*Lady Rothschild* (Lady Isabel x Rothschildianum) - Good size and has a bud.




*Shin-Yi's Pride* (Michael Koop x Rothschildianum) - Very big plant




*Brasiliorchis Schunkeana*




*Dracula Gigas* - Orange color


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2015)

Great looking plants!


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2015)

Plants from my wish list that I could not find:

- Paph. Philippinense x Sanderianum
- Paph. Stonei (Or a hybrid with a stonei in the line)
- Paph. Wossner's Blackwings (Or a hybrid with Wossner's Blackwings in the line)

I looked but could not find them there. If anyone has a plant from my wish list for sale, I'm still looking to buy these.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2015)

nice seedlings!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice pick up. Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope you are young.


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I hope you are young.



Because my seedlings will take a few years before they bloom? I'm 24 *cough*


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2015)

Excellent plunder!! Post the pics of the lady roth when it opens!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2015)

OK, by your 30's.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

Every Paph you have is one I want!!! I guess we both have great taste  would it be rude to ask what kind of price range these plants were?


----------



## orchideya (Feb 15, 2015)

That's a massive haul of multies! Nice purchases. Seedlings from fv gardens look like they have too large pots for them, hopefully because their root system is well developed. Did you check their roots?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2015)

Great purchases. You'll be happy with that assortment. Plants look very healthy too. How was the show overall?


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll keep you in mind then. 2 of the bigger ones look like they can be divided. The seedlings $25 each, Medium $60 each and the big one was $100.




Falcon said:


> Every Paph you have is one I want!!! I guess we both have great taste  would it be rude to ask what kind of price range these plants were?


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2015)

I have not looked at the roots yet. Last time I got seedlings from them they had very good roots on them but I will be taking a look here at some point.



orchideya said:


> That's a massive haul of multies! Nice purchases. Seedlings from fv gardens look like they have too large pots for them, hopefully because their root system is well developed. Did you check their roots?


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2015)

The show was nice. I think they are having another one in September. I will be going again. One of my friends took pictures of everything (When we go on vacation every year in Mexico she takes 4000+ pictures lol). She will be sending me all the pictures so I'll post some once I get them.



Migrant13 said:


> Great purchases. You'll be happy with that assortment. Plants look very healthy too. How was the show overall?


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2015)

Cat said:


> Because my seedlings will take a few years before they bloom? I'm 24 *cough*



yep for some of those seedlings, it's going to be about 10 years. but that is what makes multis fun.


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2015)

Justin said:


> few years = 10.



ohh I know lol


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2015)

Cat said:


> Plants from my wish list that I could not find:
> 
> - Paph. Philippinense x Sanderianum
> - Paph. Stonei (Or a hybrid with a stonei in the line)
> ...



Just Pat's Orchids at the Paph Forum had a Michael Koopowitz, in bud for $125 or $150 US.


----------



## JasonG (Feb 16, 2015)

paphiopedliums of distinction had a Wossner's Blackwings there as well. Smaller plant if memory serves around $50 US


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like a good haul. I had promised myself I would stay on budget with only my masdie order from ecuagenera...then I saw that ten shin had paphs for 35 bucks. Budget blown! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (Feb 16, 2015)

What budget?  *Hehe*


p.s - Dying for a Paph. Stonei!!!!!


----------



## Silvan (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice Haul. I'm dying for a Paph. Spiderman. I might just send an email to Fvgardens.  

For your wish list, you can always send an email to Sam (orchidinnusa) and
ask him if he'll be coming to Canada this spring or summer. Even if he doesn't 
sale at shows, he brings pre-orders and send them by mail.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2015)

Have you tried asking John from Zephyrus Orchids? You may have bought from him at the SOOS show but he may have or be able to find whatever else you're looking for. He has amazing Paphs.

John M from this forum may have a stonei too.....


----------



## orchideya (Feb 18, 2015)

If you are ok with imported paphs, you can check with Ellen at Crystal Star Orchids. She is now preparing an order from Hung Sheng and In-Charm, deadline is Feb 28th I think. In their lists there are lots of multies to drool over.


----------



## Cat (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Also the 3 big plants I got are from Zephyrus Orchids.
-Paph. Spiderman x Paph. Sanderianum
-Lady Rothschild 
-Shin-Yi's Pride


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow. Nice haul.


----------

